

JavaScript objects philosophy - andrzejkrzywda
http://blog.arkency.com/2012/10/javascript-objects-philosophy/

======
snatcher
Thanks for demystifying prototypes. For me it's hard to think that you can
have an object without defining its class. However it seems the right
approach. We're speaking about Object orientation, not Class orientation so
why bother with classes

~~~
speg
You can think of a literal object as having a default class of 'Object', the
built in native object.

